# Bachmann HO cars



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone else have one? I have a mint 69 Charger that I repainted white(due to factory markings rubbed off) 

used to have the James Bond 69 Vette and Charger III cars


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a few. Toyota's, Charger III's, Corvettes some Chaparral's. Had them as a kid, they were cheap and the chassis were bulletproof. Paint does tend to rub off.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

not to mention FAST haha I have Tjet jell claw tires on the rear of mine and it keeps up with stock AFX car's

amazing how 2 years ago they were everywhere for cheap now they can't be hardly found I love these car's


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The Charger III, the Howmet and the Chaparral are my favorites. I would love to get a Charger but I keep getting outbid.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

lol I love these cars just sold my HO 4 lane so I have nothing at the moment to race on but wanna get the John force drag strip and the tomy/AFX F1 4 lane track sets


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

here's mine:










--rick


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I have the blue Corvette like the gold one ParkRNDL(Rick) has pictured,but it is at ctsvowners(Dave) house. >Tom<


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Daaaaang!

Nice spread Rick!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I have the wht/yel Charger and a lime green Howmet.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your white Howmet Turbine is beautiful!! I am so jealous. I have a red one in condition 6/7 in appearance but it is still fast. Still looking for a white one (that I can afford!)

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll have to snap a pic of my 69 charger here


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Please do post a picture of the 69 Charger... I have never seen a very good picture of one.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Please do post a picture of the 69 Charger... I have never seen a very good picture of one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


as promised 

I repainted mine gloss white and detailed it with side markers/ reverse lights, chrome detail, black rear panel and grille, and JellClaw rear Tjet silicones. let me know what you think?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a few and they are FAST... I imagine most would blow away a standard t-jet on a dragstrip


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I have not run mine in awhile. As I remember they were quick out of the hole but not great on the top end, but my memory may be failing me.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

My Charger is quite fast like I said it keeps up with a stock non mag AFX car- probably mostly due to sticky rear tires

the Jellclaw Tjet tires work on these cars awesome


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Bachman Cars*

I have the Howmet and the Chappy and that is it these days but once had a few others . Sure like the pics i see here as these are sweet !

Bear :wave:


----------



## Wainman (Sep 7, 2009)

We had a racing group that ran Bachman, Tyco-S, and others against T-Jets. All cars ran the stickiest tires possible and the best magnets available. The "restrictor plate" in our racing was the required use of wall wart power (one for each of the four lanes). This prevented anyone from getting much benefit from a high dollar rewound armature. That said, I made a Bachman very competitive by swapping in an armature from a Tyco 440X2. It fits and it hauls. It may have been the Tyco TCR car, which has an extended armature shaft to interact with a front steering gizmo. Anyway, armature diameter was good, and the car flew.

The main thing I enjoy about the worm-drive cars is the required driving technique. Due to the instant brakes (the cars do not coast), going fast is about being smooth. You ease out of the "throttle" going into turns, never need to go full off. 

Our group (DAMAR) disbanded in 2005, but we hope to resurrect the series in the near future.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OK, so I FINALLY found my Bachmann slot cars.










The Charger III, the Howmet Turbine and any Chaparral are WAY up at the top of my list of favorite slot cars and also 1:1 cars.

Someone (BRP?) is resin casting the Charger III to fit a T-Jet chassis. I have not seen it.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is the resin Charger III. This is kool because it has pictures of the real car.

http://www.bat-jet.com/chargeriii.html

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Marty said:


> Here is the resin Charger III. This is kool because it has pictures of the real car.
> 
> http://www.bat-jet.com/chargeriii.html
> 
> ...


wow, very cool! thanks for that link. i remember seeing pics of that car as a kid...

--rick


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I knew I had more, just found them in another box. I love cleaning and digging through boxes!










The white Chaparral is painted white over a cast in white body! Anybody else have the same thing?

The Howmet has screw on silicones on the back. To raise the body for clearance (thank you for NOT cutting!) the previous owner stuck a piece of thin lead sheet between the body and the chassis.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

